# Has anyone put application in 2011 ? Approval ?



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone had approval for applications placed in 2011 we put the application in feb we have had no reply. 

When do we think the approval will come and will it be a letter or email ?

Please reply to info

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

In the event that you have not received an email or letter informing you of the Embassy or High Commission of Canada’s decision after the total processing time indicated in the Acknowledgement of Receipt email has passed, you may inform the High Commission of this situation by sending them an email. The address is available on the following page: www.unitedkingdom.gc.ca.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

The application was put in on the 8 feb to Sydney , NS.

No email or letter at moment 

How long can it take!

Thanks for reply

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Has anyone had approval for applications placed in 2011 we put the application in feb we have had no reply.
> 
> When do we think the approval will come and will it be a letter or email ?
> 
> ...


What type of visa? You may be able to follow your application at https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Skilled workers visa , we sent of 8feb , no emails about application have been sent to say if received or approved so can't check online as need code!

That's for reply 

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Same here but a month later for our FSW -bet they haven't even opened the envelope! Let me know when you get acknowledged!


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

What date did you put in your application in and what date did you receive your approval 

Was approval received by email or letter 

Also did you receive any info before approval about application being received!

Thanks for reply it will be good to see how both applications go what area are you moving to!

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Sorry month later not earlier ?

Let me know if you get any info back

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we posted ours 14th Feb 2011under the skilled worker route, got a n e-mail, and they took the application fee saying we are been sent for processing on the 10th April 2011.
Hope that helps
Good luck
Maria


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Hi Maria 

What office did you send application to?

London or Sydney (NS)?

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Had to have been Sydney for FSW as per instructions?


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Sydney, then they were sneding it on to London to be processed. good luck


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

gbu said:


> Had to have been Sydney for FSW as per instructions?


Hi did you receive email back about receiving application for yours or have you had nothing to ?

Maria's reply very quick?


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Nothing at all so far


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

gbu said:


> Nothing at all so far


Where are you looking to move to we are looking at nova scotia.

Mark


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Where are you looking to move to we are looking at nova scotia.
> 
> Mark


undecided mate- Ontario looks good to me- near the states- toronto/ ottowa- somewhere there- will avoid BC due to expense and reportedly poor health care- long waiting times etc...why NS for you?


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Nova Scotia only 6 hours on plane , good for family to come and stay.

Went on holiday their very nice , just a good place , cheap houses compared to UK very nice people

Went to BC loved that to but to long for family to come! Nice people vancouver island so nice!


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Nova Scotia only 6 hours on plane , good for family to come and stay.
> 
> Went on holiday their very nice , just a good place , cheap houses compared to UK very nice people
> 
> Went to BC loved that to but to long for family to come! Nice people vancouver island so nice!


yeah, 6 hours is nice.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Better for kids ?


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Also weather better a bit cold in the winter but mostly like England


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Also weather better a bit cold in the winter but mostly like England


sounds great maybe I'll have a look there- have you nailed it down to a town/precinct?


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

That's a good question if you go 1hr out of Halifax you can take your pick ? We are going back to look at possible places we have so many areas that are good.

Bridgewater, fallriver, all very nice!

Have a look! You can get more for your money to?


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> That's a good question if you go 1hr out of Halifax you can take your pick ? We are going back to look at possible places we have so many areas that are good.
> 
> Bridgewater, fallriver, all very nice!
> 
> Have a look! You can get more for your money to?


sounds like a plan but lets see how long these guys take- could be 15 months before we can head out and at the moment I'm not planning to recce yet.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Will this approval ever come!

Posted 8feb can't be long to wait

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

gbu said:


> sounds like a plan but lets see how long these guys take- could be 15 months before we can head out and at the moment I'm not planning to recce yet.


What date was your application sent to sydney , NS in march?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Late march around 29th- chill we have lots of waiting ahead of us!


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

They want to increase immigration per year to 100.000 , they want to speed up PR first. Time will tell!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

I have just sent email to high commission regarding acknowledgement of receipt, as processing time has passed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Received email back today from cic, We have had a letter sent on 28 march about application being received , thats not come, the application arrived the 17 feb and was sent 8 feb , we have immigration file number we are in process now? Thank god.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Up-dates on visa applications after 2011 please. What stages are people at

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

[ .. ]
o


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Skilled workers visa updates for 2010/2011 what stages are people at !

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Meta (Jul 5, 2011)

*Did you know...*

That Nova Scotia has the highest rates of Cancer for the country? I am really not sure why but you can check this out on the Canadian Cancer Society website.

Please understand, I do not want to deter you from moving there but I thought you should know about this.

Apparently BC has the lowest incidents of Cancer


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Update put application in for skilled work for PR , one point short , not good , they have not put my apprentice ship down for points .

So plan b , went to nova scotia this month looked for jobs , landed two on last day after 2 hours in meeting before flying , job offer received when waiting for plane by email, come back home , LMO know being sorted then do PR later.

So moving quicker, fingers crossed things go well. Should be eight weeks and move!

Nova scotia spot on! Great time 

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

